# I got EIE when I took the socionics test, what does this mean?



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm an INFJ 6w5 in mbti then I got EIE in socionics.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> I'm an INFJ 6w5 in mbti then I got EIE in socionics.


I suggest you read both the description of EIE (MBTI ENFJ) and IEI (MBTI INFJ) and check which type suits you better.

I think socionics descriptions of the types tend to be very good and if you relate more to EIE I think you should reflect on that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

eieio?


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Clearly it means you like farm animals.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> eieio?


Damn! Got there before me lol.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

TruthDismantled said:


> Damn! Got there before me lol.


I just couldn't resist. Socionics drives me up a wall. It obfuscates the obvious and trivializes the complex. It has never been properly translated from the original Lithuanian from which it came. 

It wouldn't be a bad idea for us as a community to consider a project to work on making Socionics more accessible to a broader audience. It does clear up some of the poorly defined/badly assumed aspects of MBTI, but it does it in such a way that most laymen can't wrap their heads around.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> It obfuscates the obvious and trivializes the complex.


In what way?


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> eieio?


Lmao that took me a second to understand. Nice one, I like it!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kink said:


> In what way?


On the basis of poorly translated Lithuanian into UK-styled English. A great deal of the contexts, nuances, and idioms, remain European in their perspectives. It makes the information sound erudite, elitist, and far more difficult to comprehend than it actually has to be. It reminds me of "Post-Modernism." Ever tried to read: "Simulacra and Simulation"? That's how most of the source material for Socionics flows, IMHO. I'm not saying we should "dumb it down," I'm saying it could be written in a style that is more accessible to the masses.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> eieio?


does someone really ALWAYS have to do this


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> does someone really ALWAYS have to do this


Sorry, I get an occasional attack of "The Sillies" every now and then. Too many people take things so seriously, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sorry, I get an occasional attack of "The Sillies" every now and then. Too many people take things so seriously, it seemed like a good idea at the time.


Is taking things seriously a bad thing? Lol I'd say I encounter more people who don't take things as seriously as I would like them to


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Is taking things seriously a bad thing? Lol I'd say I encounter more people who don't take things as seriously as I would like them to


Depends on which _thing_ we're talking about.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Satan Claus said:


> I'm an INFJ 6w5 in mbti then I got EIE in socionics.


Have you considered whether you might be more extroverted & affected by a pinch of anxiety which yields introverted results?
EIE is similar to ENFJ, one of the best type of women IMHO.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Have you considered whether you might be more extroverted & affected by a pinch of anxiety which yields introverted results?
> EIE is similar to ENFJ, one of the best type of women IMHO.


I don't know if I'm an extrovert or not, but I've considered it. I would be more outgoing but I'm afraid of rejection. Most people say I'm inbetween being an extrovert or an introvert. Thanx for the input.


----------

